# finally got a decent bass



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

caught about 30 fish mostly on a soft plastic jerkbait but a few on j&p and the berkley havoc pit boss at a local res sun mon and tues all between 10-15 inches and skinny so we changed it up today and tried out a pond only got 2 bites in about 2 hrs second one i lost but did manage to land this one my scale is off anyone have guesses on how big this fish is and she was just starting to fill up with eggs got her on the soft plastic jerk


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

A shade under 2 pounds from the pic

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks about 5


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice looks like its gonna be a big fish year from all the recent Ohio lunkers on here!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd call it around 3. Pics can be deceiving though, a big guy holding a 8 makes it look like a 5, a small guy holding a 5 looks like a 8. Congrats.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I'd also say around 3. Either way nice fish bud!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

3 or 4. Nice fish man


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

If you are Andre the Giant - about 8.

If you are Frodo Baggins - about 1.

So I'll go with about 3.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks about 3 1/2 to me.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure how big she is....but a nice fish just the same.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah im only about 5'8 160 but i didnt measure it because it seemed the belly was starting to fill with eggs and she was rather tired when i pulled her out and wanted the best chance of survival so i just removed the hook and snapped that pic


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

jason_0545 said:


> yeah im only about 5'8 160 but i didnt measure it because it seemed the belly was starting to fill with eggs and she was rather tired when i pulled her out and wanted the best chance of survival so i just removed the hook and snapped that pic


Kudos to you for that and congrats on a very nice LM. I'm jealous.


----------

